# our new doggie :)



## hope (May 25, 2011)

missy and bronson chilling







missy and bronson chilling having a chew


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

awwww so adorable


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Too cute to see they are so busy with their own things..


----------



## Wanitahillmer4106 (Jun 22, 2011)

playing and having fun love to do that with dogs and spend time


----------

